# Star Trek Picard: Neue Uniform und Details zeigt sich



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Picard: Neue Uniform und Details zeigt sich*

						Anfang 2020 wird auf Amazon Prime hierzulande die neue Serie Star Trek Picard starten. Nun sind dazu neue Details enthüllt worden. Schauspieler Patrick Stewart als Jean-Luc Picard präsentiert auf einem Bild die neue Uniform als Admiral der Sternenflotte.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Picard: Neue Uniform und Details zeigt sich*


----------



## Atratus (29. Oktober 2019)

"wird sich Jean-Luc Picard deutlich verändern, nachdem sein Heimatplanet zerstört wurde"
Die Erde sieht im Trailer recht ok aus.


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2019)

Ich kann gar nicht richtig beschreiben wie ich mich schon freue.


----------



## Ion (29. Oktober 2019)

Der Master of Sinnlos im Weltraum hat sich schon damals in mein Herz gelacht


----------



## Rollora (30. Oktober 2019)

Ion schrieb:


> Der Master of Sinnlos im Weltraum hat sich schon damals in mein Herz gelacht



der dumme Riker kehrt ja auch zurück


----------



## Fox-RLP- (30. Oktober 2019)

Atratus schrieb:


> "wird sich Jean-Luc Picard deutlich verändern, nachdem sein Heimatplanet zerstört wurde"
> Die Erde sieht im Trailer recht ok aus.



Ja also den Satz kapier ich auch nicht.... Googleübersetzer XD?


----------



## x1337x (30. Oktober 2019)

Fox-RLP- schrieb:


> Ja also den Satz kapier ich auch nicht.... Googleübersetzer XD?



Joa der Erde gehts gut, aber es wird angedeutet dass Romulus zerstört wurde.


----------



## Zero-11 (30. Oktober 2019)

Atratus schrieb:


> "wird sich Jean-Luc Picard deutlich verändern, nachdem sein Heimatplanet zerstört wurde"
> Die Erde sieht im Trailer recht ok aus.



Die Erde ist auch nur in Hollywood ein "Planet" - Planeten sind nicht echt!


----------



## PCGH_Claus (30. Oktober 2019)

Exakt. Sein Heimatplanet Romulus wurde zerstört. Ich habe das noch ergänzt im Artikel.


----------



## Luebke82 (30. Oktober 2019)

Einen Tag nach meinem Geburtstag auf Prime. Na das nenn ich mal ein Geburtstagsgeschenk ♥️


----------



## Threshold (30. Oktober 2019)

Zero-11 schrieb:


> Die Erde ist auch nur in Hollywood ein "Planet" - Planet sind nicht echt!



Pass auf, die Matrix hat angerufen und will den Code wieder haben.


----------



## empy (30. Oktober 2019)

Zero-11 schrieb:


> Die Erde ist auch nur in Hollywood ein "Planet" - Planet sind nicht echt!



Was motiviert einen eigentlich entgegen einer erdrückenden Beweislast das Gegenteil zu behaupten? Mal irgendwo in Astronomie oder Physik durchgefallen und dem Thema jetzt den Kampf angesagt?


----------



## Threshold (30. Oktober 2019)

Ja ja, die Flacherdler. 
Physik und Mathematik sind erlogen und ausgedacht. Schon lustig.


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2019)

Man braucht ja nur seine Signatur lesen... dann weiß man Bescheid.
Wenn er das wirklich ernst meint: gute Nacht!


----------



## Threshold (30. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man braucht ja nur seine Signatur lesen... dann weiß man Bescheid.
> Wenn er das wirklich ernst meint: gute Nacht!



Deswegen vertraue ich auch den Fotos der ESA.


----------



## Sid84 (30. Oktober 2019)

PCGH_Claus schrieb:


> Exakt. Sein Heimatplanet Romulus wurde zerstört. Ich habe das noch ergänzt im Artikel.



Der Heimatplanet von Jean-Luc Picard ist aber die Erde, damit macht der Satz keinen Sinn.


----------

